# Bearded Dragon with food stuck in its throat!



## Sean86

HI everyone, I might have a problem! 

Yesterday, after coming home from work I gave my beardie some salad, and as usual broke it up into small pieces. Almost immediatly after her eating it she went over to her basking spot, and for the first time in the 12 months I've had her, puffed her beard out and turned it black!

Knowing this can be normal behaviour (although slightly confused as to what had caused her to do it) I left her to it. Come night time, her beard was its normal colour, however still puffed out, and she slept like that right though until morning.

This morning when I checked on her, I caught a glimpse of with her mouth open, and it appeared as though there was salad stuck in her throat!!!  I've had a feel of her beard and it feels hard. She hasn't eaten at all since and doesn't appear to have an interest in her salad, which is very unusal. 

I'll be taking her to the vets shortly, however in the mean time is there anything I can do? How do I get her to open her mouth so I can have a propper look?

Can anyone offer any advice because I'm very worried!!

Thanks


----------



## freekygeeky

get her to drink fluids, to wash it down... have no idea how easy that is with a beardie... and vets asap 


Sean86 said:


> HI everyone, I might have a problem!
> 
> Yesterday, after coming home from work I gave my beardie some salad, and as usual broke it up into small pieces. Almost immediatly after her eating it she went over to her basking spot, and for the first time in the 12 months I've had her, puffed her beard out and turned it black!
> 
> Knowing this can be normal behaviour (although slightly confused as to what had caused her to do it) I left her to it. Come night time, her beard was its normal colour, however still puffed out, and she slept like that right though until morning.
> 
> This morning when I checked on her, I caught a glimpse of with her mouth open, and it appeared as though there was salad stuck in her throat!!!  I've had a feel of her beard and it feels hard. She hasn't eaten at all since and doesn't appear to have an interest in her salad, which is very unusal.
> 
> I'll be taking her to the vets shortly, however in the mean time is there anything I can do? How do I get her to open her mouth so I can have a propper look?
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice because I'm very worried!!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tracie

Hope your beardie is ok after the vets visit ........
I'm a tad confused though because you called her a she and for a puffed up beard and it turning black is a sign of being male .......


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

posted twice, see post below lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

get a cotton bud or something similar, put it on its nose where its mouth is and gently push it, it should open and then once the cotton bud is accross its jaws it should stay open if you keep it there. This is what our vet does to hek inside their mouth. if its visible you could maybe get some tweezers and tease it out? depends on how patient your beardie is though. best bet is vets though


----------



## big daddy 316

How is the beardie, has she been to the vets yet??

Ours is a nightmare to get to open his mouth, when we were assist feeding him, we ended up with more on us than in his mouth :lol2:

Hope she is ok

John


----------



## Durhamchance

big daddy 316 said:


> How is the beardie, has she been to the vets yet??
> 
> Ours is a nightmare to get to open his mouth, when we were assist feeding him, we ended up with more on us than in his mouth :lol2:
> 
> Hope she is ok
> 
> John


I've been there! thats how I got bit! Hope she is ok : victory:


----------



## HadesDragons

tracie said:


> I'm a tad confused though because you called her a she and for a puffed up beard and it turning black is a sign of being male .......


Both males and females can and will puff out their beards and both sexes can turn their beards black...

How is she today? Has she seen a vet yet?


----------



## Sean86

We're back from the vets now and all is well. They got the salad out easy enough, it was just a few pieces shes decided not the chew properley!!

Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## Durhamchance

Oh! good, all is well then :2thumb:


----------



## bmth girl

Fab news, and 10/10 for going to the vets.....some dont!


----------



## Jrickts

tracie said:


> Hope your beardie is ok after the vets visit ........
> I'm a tad confused though because you called her a she and for a puffed up beard and it turning black is a sign of being male .......


Definitely not a sign of being male. It’s defense mechanism for both sexes.


----------



## murrindindi

Jrickts said:


> Definitely not a sign of being male. It’s defense mechanism for both sexes.


Hi, this thread is 13 YEARS old!


----------

